# Best pier for King Mackerel?



## Pelagicide (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm determined to catch a King Mackerel from pier - I normally fish the piers on the OBX in NC, but it's by no sure thing that I would see a King caught on any of the NC piers, and my favorite pier there was closed due to hurricane damage and hasn't been rebuilt. 
From Facebook I've read that the piers on the panhandle of Florida see a lot of Kings and other pelagicide caught. I'm thinking of flying down and renting a car and fishing some of the piers there but what pier is the best on the panhandle for King Mackerel fishing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't think the piers in the Florida panhandle allow pin-rigging.


----------



## Pelagicide (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not going to be pin rigging. I know that the guys on the Panhandle piers use a single rod setup for kings - and other pelagics. According to a couple of Facebook pages, Tarpon, Sailfish, Mahi, and Blackfin tuna are caught from the panhandle piers, as well as kings. And since I will be flying down, pin rigging like I do in North Carolina, isn't an option in any case, my anchor rod is 11 feet long, there's no way I'll get that on a plane!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't know about the Panhandle piers, but I do know about Sharky's Pier in Venice FL. I took these pictures just a few years ago when we lived and fished there.
View attachment 39346
View attachment 39354
View attachment 39362
View attachment 39370
View attachment 39378


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I'd check the pier forum on PFF: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f6/


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Pensacola, Panama City, Destin and Navarre all get their fair share of kings and cobes. Not sure which ones get blackfin tuna, but have heard of them and chicken dolphins during the right time of year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

andypat said:


> Don't know about the Panhandle piers, but I do know about Sharky's Pier in Venice FL. I took these pictures just a few years ago when we lived and fished there.
> View attachment 39346
> View attachment 39354
> View attachment 39362
> ...



Your pics didn't work.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Look at Hafe Hitch Tackles website for fishing reports, they have locations at the Piers in question, Should help narrow it down.


----------



## Cathead1978 (Jul 19, 2017)

Check out Gulf shores pier fishing forum. Someone posts a report almost daily. I fished Pensacola the day before tropical storm Cindy hit. Caught 3 kings lost 2 more. Probably 20 caught that day and as many lost. The water is a little clearer at Navarre and Pensacola but the guys at Gulf Shores are a lot friendlier than the Florida piers. I suggest you don't fish the first day walk out on the pier and observe the fishing is completely different from East Coast piers.


----------

